

Dot RB, work portfolio for Ruby programmers - VonGuard
http://dotrb.com/
Are you a Ruby developer for hire? Or one who needs a place to put your portfolio. This is a new Ruby developer community for just those things.
======
billturner
I don't think that hiding the portfolios behind an authentication wall is a
good idea.

* They won't show up in search engine results

* You can't casually point a recruiter/hiring manager to view the portfolio - since it's likely they won't bother to sign up

* If you don't see an example of them, why sign up? Who knows what they look like.

